# Resources given by villager



## Bcat (Nov 26, 2017)

If you're like me, you've probably realized that different villagers give out different rewards for requests. 
Here's a handy chart showing which villagers reward with which material!
https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/79utqo/resources_given_by_villagers_table/


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

bless you oh my goshhhh.
now i know who i should prioritize, should it come down to it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks for the handy chart, bae! <3


----------



## cornimer (Nov 26, 2017)

There are legit only 2 villagers that give preserves??
No wonder I ran out...
Thanks for sharing, this is great!


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 26, 2017)

Damn not inviting Tex to my camp. I need that cotton >.<


----------



## Bcat (Nov 26, 2017)

PaperCat said:


> Damn not inviting Tex to my camp. I need that cotton >.<



I find you actually get more when you didn’t invite them to camp and they visit nearby areas instead. But I know there are conflicting opinions about this


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 26, 2017)

Yikes. Paper and Preserves are dangerously low, better put those guys in your campsite ALWAYS!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I find you actually get more when you didn’t invite them to camp and they visit nearby areas instead. But I know there are conflicting opinions about this



I've gotten 6 wood at once from one of my campers, so I think you get more when you invite them.  They just give you one request instead of three.


----------



## Garrett (Nov 26, 2017)

Well, no wonder I've ended up with so much steel and wood I've had to sell it. I hope the new animals bring more balance.


----------



## Sheando (Nov 26, 2017)

This chart can't be 100% accurate, though, can it? Is it just talking about what resource they give as a gift (the "Talk to me!" option) when they're in your campsite? Or maybe just the primary resource they give? I know I frequently get more than one resource from fulfilling a request. Seems like villagers each have a primary and secondary resource, or maybe the possibility of a secondary resource is random—perhaps Maggie always gives cotton, but may sometimes throw in a piece of wood or steel as well. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Flare (Nov 26, 2017)

Damn no wonder I'm always so high on Wood, I have like 5 villagers who give me Wood. 
And then I have small amounts of Cotton which I can see why since I rarely talk to the Cotton owners.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 26, 2017)

Sheando said:


> This chart can't be 100% accurate, though, can it? Is it just talking about what resource they give as a gift (the "Talk to me!" option) when they're in your campsite? Or maybe just the primary resource they give? I know I frequently get more than one resource from fulfilling a request. Seems like villagers each have a primary and secondary resource, or maybe the possibility of a secondary resource is random—perhaps Maggie always gives cotton, but may sometimes throw in a piece of wood or steel as well. Anyone else noticed this?



This is the primary resource they give. Secondary resources are apparently completely random


----------



## Hanami (Nov 26, 2017)

I didn't realize different villagers give out different resources for requests.. I've been running low on mainly cotton and reserves. Thanks for posting this! n_n


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 27, 2017)

So glad this exists! I have been trying to get higher friendship with Rex for this reason, always SO low on cotton since it's needed for so many things!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 27, 2017)

Villagers will give out crafting materials that doesn't belong in their category. Peanut did this to me with preserves, and she normally doesn't hand those out.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 27, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Villagers will give out crafting materials that doesn't belong in their category. Peanut did this to me with preserves, and she normally doesn't hand those out.



As stated in the comments of the reddit post and earlier in the thread, these are the primary resources they give. Secondary ones are apparently random.


----------

